
Forget the Turing Test: Here’s How We Could Actually Measure AI - Anon84
http://www.wired.com/2014/06/beyond-the-turing-test/?cid=social_20140612_25858196
======
lsh123
The effective evasion and bots "stupidity" actually come from the lack of
cultural context: through school, TV, Internet, etc. humans get a lot of
common information that computers don't have yet. For example, even if you
never played ice hockey, the question "would you like to go play ice hockey on
a beach?" will never produce "count me out" response from a human. Humans will
either be surprised ("how can you play ice hockey on a beach?") or frustrated
("do you think I am an idiot and don't know you can't play hockey on the
beach?"). Now imagine an even bigger context around movies, songs, sports, ...

------
valarauca1
Clickbait title, but there was a decent quote.

"I'm completely convinced we'll never develop AI. Because every time we think
we have, we'll just invent harder and harder tests."

